# Solved: Windows Movie Maker Widescreen



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys!

I recorded one of my friends Birthday party on a Sony Digital Handycam. When recording I had done it in widescreen mode. I have used Windows Movie Maker before but have never got the video of the camera in widescreen. Does anyone know how to capture a movie from a digital camera as widescreen? Please tell me what software I may require.

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

It depends on what format dimensions the handycam is recording is since the term widescreen is rather generic in this case. For instance in DVD-compatible format, normal recording is 720x480 (NTSC) whereas widescreen would be something more like 720x352; the top and bottom of the picture were merely restricted to simulate widescreen, so in that case any capable video editing software can handle it as a normal video.

If it really is widescreen its probably hi-def, 720P or greater. Then you'll need an editing program that can both accept the format the camera is producing (again it depends on what the camera is recording) and render an edited hi-def video. Premiere Elements and Pinnacle Studio are candidates for consumer home editing in this category but it would be important to know if they accept the video format being made by the camera as input prior to purchase.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

All the camera tells me is 16:9WIDE. I tried getting the widescreen video of the camera but Windows Movie Maker tries to squeeze it back to normal.

Here is the specific camera specifications:
Sony Digital Handycam
Digital 8 tape
USB Streaming
SteadyShot
DCR-TRV250 NTSC


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't want the video in the normal dimension. I would like it in widescreen.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Depending on which version of WMM you are trying to use it may not be capable of importing 16:9 video and I'm not sure any version is but I would suspect the Vista version should be capable of it.

I know Pinnacle Studio and Roxio9 are capable of 16:9 because I use those but I'm sure there are a ton of other ones as well, all later versions updated to accomodate the widescreen format.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

If anyone finds a free software (not trial) that lets me get video of a digital camcorder in 16:9, please tell me.

Thanks!


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

I found it . What you do is go to Tools - Options - Advanced and then select 16:9 in Aspect Ratio!

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent, good to know WMM has the option.


----------

